# cmd Befehl zum auslesen der Userrechte



## GeCKo1234 (25. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

 gibt es einen Befehl für die Komandozeile die mir ausgibt welche Rechte der aktuelle benutzer hat.
 Also ob er z.B. Admin Rechte hat.

 Bräuchte so ein Befehl für WinXP und Win 2000.

 danke
 GeCko


----------



## turboprinz (25. Oktober 2005)

HiHo,
meines Wissens nach, findet man das in den Eigenschaften der Nutzer wieder. Das allerdings kann man sich nicht in der Komandozeile anschaun.

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## gorim (26. Oktober 2005)

Probiers mal mit "net user _username_". Die Hilfe gibt noch mehr Infos über den Befehl

bis dann
gorim


----------

